# How to get temperatures from CPU



## Drizzt321 (Feb 18, 2020)

I've been trying to find how to get the temperature from the CPUs, but the information I've found seems to out of date, not working, etc. I'm trying to get the CPU temperature for AMD 1700X. Any idea of how to go about getting that?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 18, 2020)

This article may be of use to you. It include info for both Intel and CPUs: AMD CPU Temps You will not need the "coretemp' instructions as those are for Intel CPUs only.


----------



## zader (Feb 19, 2020)

if your mb supports ipmi .. theres a package called "ipmitool"  it can probe the board direclty and return a ton of info

# ipmitool -H 1.2.3.4 -U ADMIN -P PASSWORD sensor

CPU1 Temp        | 46.000     | degrees C  | ok    | 0.000     | 0.000     | 0.000     | 80.000    | 85.000    | 85.000    
CPU2 Temp        | 47.000     | degrees C  | ok    | 0.000     | 0.000     | 0.000     | 80.000    | 85.000    | 85.000


----------

